# wheel refurbishmentsouth wales area



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Need my alloys done as they had a bad previous refurbishment done on them
Can anyone recommend a good place to go


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Hey mate if your around Bridgend give Renowheel a ring there the best place in Bridgend 

01656 657993


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The Wheel Specialist in Cwmbran turn out some lovely work if you're nearer that way.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

x2 the wheel specialist in cwmbran pretty good


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

mattjonescardiff said:


> The Wheel Specialist in Cwmbran turn out some lovely work if you're nearer that way.


Seen some of there work, very good :thumb:


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Corsasxi_Dan said:


> Hey mate if your around Bridgend give Renowheel a ring there the best place in Bridgend
> 
> 01656 657993


I would say that renowheel are the best wheel refurbishers arround.

I work for Aston Martin and we regularly send them wheels for refurbing, both painted and diamond cut wheels.
Always come back perfect.

They get my vote.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

mattjonescardiff said:


> The Wheel Specialist in Cwmbran turn out some lovely work if you're nearer that way.


same, seen some good results from there. Although i havent tried them myself. i got quoted around £70 per wheel so still saving up those pennies lol. Will be calling in there soon though.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

We have recently had some Aston Martin wheels refurbished by Renowheel. 
A set of DB9 sport pack wheels and 1 DBS wheel.

Here are some pics of the finished wheels. 
They are better than the factory finish.

DBS



















DB9 sport pack wheels.


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

The Wheel Specialist Swansea, I have had 20 plus wheels done over the past month, all have come back looking as new


----------

